# Why Pig oil and sulphur?



## DanniRenske (19 January 2012)

Can anyone tell me why people use pig oil and sulphur on their horses feathers? I don't quite understand why people use it, what does the sulphur do?

My horse has mites in her feathers and suffers from mud fever (shes a friesian) and many people have said to use this.

Also, any idea how i use it? Is it normally left on or washed off?


----------



## LaurenBay (19 January 2012)

I use this on my mares legs to prevent her getting mud fever. 

The oil will act as a barrier to stop the mud sticking to the skin and the Sulphur will help fight any bacteria. It is very important you do a test patch first though, as not all Horses get along with it and some can have bad reactions to it. It is also used to prevent mites.

I buy mine already mixed from Ebay, I poor a little in an old pot and then use a paint brush to apply to the legs. I apply it quite high up her legs as the mud seems to get everywhere!  I do this every 10 days or so. The legs can look a bit of a strange colour as first (although you won't notice on your Fresian) but it soon fades.

I never wash her legs off though, as you could break the barrier. If my Horse comes in muddy, I pick her hooves out and then put her to bed. As the mud drys, it will slip off the legs due to the oil. When I take her out of the stable the next day, most of the mud has gone. Whatever is left, I give a quick flick over with a brush and it slides off easy. 

So far no sign of mud fever


----------



## Hels_Bells (19 January 2012)

I agree with LB.  

Pig oil is waterproofing and sulphur destroys mould and fungal spores which are present in mud fever (hence sulphur's wide use in gardening against onion moulds etc)


----------



## monikirk (19 January 2012)

Hi - I have a friesian too and I'm a great lover of pig oil & sulphur. I just give it a good shake slop some in an old supplement pot and slap it on with a paint brush. Finish off by working it in with your fingers - I comb through with an old wide tooth comb and work out any gritty bits. Leave it alone and then rub legs with an old towel next day. Keeps legs mud free and mites away!
I used to get mine on ebay but local tack shop gets it in for me now so no expensive postage.


----------

